# Living vavarium for carpet python



## Brandon (Sep 25, 2018)

Does anyone have a living vivarium for there carpet python? Im looking into making my snakes enclosure alive rather then plastic plants. What did you do to achieve this? How are you finding the maintenance? Send some pics through


----------



## TheresASnakeInMyBoot (Oct 6, 2018)

Brandon said:


> Does anyone have a living vivarium for there carpet python? Im looking into making my snakes enclosure alive rather then plastic plants. What did you do to achieve this? How are you finding the maintenance? Send some pics through


Cant say ive built one. But recently searching enclosures on gumtree around Gold coast. A guy was selling a few. Went on about charcoal and everything else it needed. Maybe find that post and message him. They looked amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FancyTuna03 (Oct 23, 2018)

You could try getting some air plants. You could just chuck them in or hang them anywhere and they don't even need soil to grow.


----------



## million78280 (Dec 31, 2018)

I done one for my stimson. Look on youtube, heaps of video about it


----------

